
The bubonic plague is back again in China's Inner Mongolia - miked85
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/06/asia/china-mongolia-bubonic-plague-intl-hnk-scli-scn/index.html
======
ggm
How can something which never went away be back again? It's subsisting in this
region almost continuously.

